# Fluval spec 16



## York1 (Dec 18, 2014)

Here is a pic of it. Ignore the mess it was just setup and i may have had a few drinks before setting it up


----------



## Smithim (Jan 25, 2018)

I haven't seen this model before. Looks like a nice aquarium though. Is that hood fairly tight on it?


----------



## Tavangel (Jul 25, 2013)

Looks really close to the Fluval Evo 13.5 for saltwater. I can't find anything else besides the fluval spec V.


----------



## York1 (Dec 18, 2014)

Tavangel said:


> Looks really close to the Fluval Evo 13.5 for saltwater. I can't find anything else besides the fluval spec V.


 It is the same as the evo only 2 1/2 inches taller


----------



## africamonk (Dec 3, 2012)

Just picked one up from my LFS


----------



## Stokely (Jan 9, 2015)

Wow, this is the size I've been looking for (I don't want anything smaller than 10, 15 is perfect) but I haven't seen or heard of this before. I know two different Petcos didn't have it as of today as I was asking them about the Edge 12 and they ran down their list of Fluvals they had in stock...


----------



## York1 (Dec 18, 2014)

Stokely said:


> Wow, this is the size I've been looking for (I don't want anything smaller than 10, 15 is perfect) but I haven't seen or heard of this before. I know two different Petcos didn't have it as of today as I was asking them about the Edge 12 and they ran down their list of Fluvals they had in stock...


I have not seen it at any of the big box pet stores or online. I know a few small LFS here in GA had some. Seems really hit and miss on finding them right now.


----------



## jmontee (Mar 20, 2009)

Stokely said:


> Wow, this is the size I've been looking for (I don't want anything smaller than 10, 15 is perfect) but I haven't seen or heard of this before. I know two different Petcos didn't have it as of today as I was asking them about the Edge 12 and they ran down their list of Fluvals they had in stock...


Here you go and free shipping on top of it! This tank does look awesome but not much detail on here as to the power of the LED's. I know my Spec V is growing things really well with the stock light and CO2 with liquid ferts.

https://www.saltwateraquarium.com/s...TBauV4Dj-KFS0Nkh9i2uyqD2xwb0Ez5hoCctoQAvD_BwE


----------



## Barry Mundy (Aug 16, 2017)

Here’s good ol’ Pecktec unboxing one on YouTube

https://youtu.be/RWyZKJsJQcM


----------



## Stokely (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks for that video. This thing looks great, just a little pricey for a small shrimp tank I'm setting up....but it would look tons better than my cheapo 10-gallon and being able to hide the filter inflow and heater is awesome. Hopefully this would be quieter than the old aquaclear I'm currently using (needs a new impeller shaft I think, I lubed it already with minimal results). Rather than spending more $ on that maybe I'll just go for this and call it a day. I have a gift card from amazon burning a hole in my account so hopefully this makes it there soon! I'm a bit torn on something like this vs a cube lidless with a branch or two above the water, this certainly would be more convenient and "safe" (my cat has already gotten up to the 10 gallon for a drink...)


----------



## theDCpump (Jul 22, 2016)

'Looks like a nice option.

*Pump noise and cleaning:*
As for the pump suctioned to the bottom, there is a good way to help with issues of noise and pulling it back out.
In larger sumps, they rest the pump on silicone cooking pads as well as have the pump connected to food grade silicone tubing that attaches to the main return water pipework.

In this application of nano tanks, you can place really-really coarse foam beneath and around the tank's return pump.

*The subject of sump chamber mulm and dead materials:*
- with a few mm of space below the pump/sponge, a riser (upside-down crown) made of just about anything aquarium safe can be a good start.
- a few mm of space is lost in a tall chamber, but the accessibility of the pump is there for maintaining a clean chamber and more.
- vibrations from the pump are drowned out by the surrounding DIY jacket of foam around the pump.
- if your really creative, you can get the pump to actually hover off the bottom, squished lightly with the jacket of foam.

Enjoy.

*Post note LED light.*
True lumen has some ultra flats 10 inch strips that have a gorgeous color hue to them that may fit in the hood space.

Model 1635	TrueLumen LED Strip, Rose Red/12K White	2 - Rose Red LEDs 2 - 12000K White LEDs	10"x0.5"x0.1"
Model 1634	TrueLumen LED Strip, Rose Red	4 - Rose Red LEDs	10"x0.5"x0.1"

They have an inline dimmer too.


----------



## UsernameRequired (Feb 21, 2018)

What is the actual dimensions of the tank? I can find the numbers, but nobody is saying which number is which. Is the height 17.5 or 11.5?


----------



## York1 (Dec 18, 2014)

UsernameRequired said:


> What is the actual dimensions of the tank? I can find the numbers, but nobody is saying which number is which. Is the height 17.5 or 11.5?


15" bottom of glass to top of glass With the hood its probably 17.5


----------



## Vallisneria (Mar 15, 2018)

I'll be interested to hear about your experiences with this tank. It's one I'm seriously considering getting for myself. Looking at the pictures it seems the base is smaller than the tank itself. Does it seem well supported and stable?


----------



## second (Jan 31, 2005)

Any updates, just learned about these tanks and thinking of getting one


----------



## bradscorsa (Nov 3, 2019)

late to this party, but I just plugged my light into a timer and it shuts off, but the light doesnt seem to remeber what state it was in after losing power so it wont turn back on automaticlly. a bit bummed.


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

Edit. Never mind, I got this confused with a different tank.


----------



## second (Jan 31, 2005)

Are you using the stock light it came with, what kind if timer?


----------



## second (Jan 31, 2005)

Ps the nicrew online dimmer with 5.5mm x 2.1mm barrel connector works with this light. Definitely like having the ability to dim the light 
So I picked one up on amazon to try out


----------



## bradscorsa (Nov 3, 2019)

Stock light yes, and Just a basic Digital one. Called Fluval and they confirmed that it will not turn back on with the timer as the switch resets after a power loss. I use the timer to turn off, and it just remember to turn on when I can. because of this though, I decided to get a PH controller for my CO2 since I cant guarentee that I will be here to turn on the light in the morning. which i assume wont end will for my fish.


----------



## Ryan Mosby (Jan 19, 2017)

Bummer about the timer. Other than that, does anyone know if this works just as well as the Fluval Spec V, just bigger? I can't believe I haven't heard of this tank until now. I was even just on the Fluval site yesterday and completely missed it. Bigger than a 5 gal, hidden compartment, and no bowed glass? Sign me up.

Edit: So here's the reason I overlooked it; I always look in the freshwater section. It seems Fluval calls this tank the Evo Aquarium Kit, 13.5 US Gal (52 L) and lists it under the saltwater section.

Wattage is 16 W, Lumens is 1383 lm, LEDs are 31, and pump flow is 132 US Gal/h (500 L/h). Its dimensions are 22" x 15" x 11.5" (56cm x 385cm x 29 cm).


----------



## SueD (Nov 20, 2010)

Ryan Mosby said:


> Edit: So here's the reason I overlooked it; I always look in the freshwater section. It seems Fluval calls this tank the Evo Aquarium Kit, 13.5 US Gal (52 L) and lists it under the saltwater section.
> 
> Wattage is 16 W, Lumens is 1383 lm, LEDs are 31, and pump flow is 132 US Gal/h (500 L/h). Its dimensions are 22" x 15" x 11.5" (56cm x 385cm x 29 cm).


The Evo is the same tank but with different lights for saltwater. The Spec 16 is listed under fresh water tanks


----------



## Ryan Mosby (Jan 19, 2017)

You're right. They make it really hard to view more information about the Spec 16. I've heard the Evo, though advertised for saltwater, can also be used for freshwater. Is the only difference then between the two is the light? Because currently the saltwater one is about $100 less on Amazon.


----------



## DaveKS (Apr 2, 2019)

Ryan Mosby said:


> You're right. They make it really hard to view more information about the Spec 16. I've heard the Evo, though advertised for saltwater, can also be used for freshwater. Is the only difference then between the two is the light? Because currently the saltwater one is about $100 less on Amazon.


That’s just wrong, gouging the freshwater planted crowd, thanks ADA. 

Seems like to me light could be modified or even replaced with something more freshwater oriented that will work properly for this tank. A inline power activated power switch that forgets its current state is about stupidest thing I’ve ever seen. I’d cut that out and hardwire it in, 5 min, a little solder and some heat-shrink and it would be history.


----------



## Ryan Mosby (Jan 19, 2017)

I could have sworn I was looking at one that was $249, but I don't see it now. Now I see two listings, where Fluval EVO XII (advertised as 13.5 gal) is $20-30 cheaper than Fluval Vista 16. I don't even see the one that was $249 anymore.

Edit: Okay, I got confused after I wrote this because the Fluval 16 didn't look anything like the EVO (bowed front and different lid), but then I realized it was for the Fluval Vista 16 (which I didn't know was a thing). I found the Hagen Fluval Spec V Aquarium Kit (16 gal.) and it is $249.98. The EVO XII is 2.5 gallons less and $174.99 ($165.08 with Prime). So you have to pay $74.99 more if you want to go freshwater.


----------



## second (Jan 31, 2005)

I paid 200 for mine at saltwateraquarium.com


----------



## bradscorsa (Nov 3, 2019)

the evo saltwater is 2 inches shorter so only 13.5 and a stronger pump.


----------



## lazaro.ourique (Aug 2, 2020)

Hi, can anyone provide de real size is the base? Since the aquarium itself overhangs a bit.


----------

